

How Google Sees Node.js - wslh
http://blog.risingstack.com/how-google-sees-node-js/#

======
PebblesHD
I find the comparison of location between Node.JS and PHP quite interesting. I
wonder what it is about those locations and/or the languages themselves that
makes them more popular in China or North America.

